# Affordable ski jacket?!



## JoannaSQ (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I am looking for a cheap ski jacket.. I am a new skier and have no clue on what to pay attention to, feature-wise. Also, which brands do you think I should look at first?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2016)

Go into your local ski shop see what you like. Check out websites like backcounty.com and eBay. I recommend lot's of pocket s and space for extra clothes like thermals and sweatshirt 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoannaSQ (Nov 29, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Go into your local ski shop see what you like. Check out websites like backcounty.com and eBay. I recommend lot's of pocket s and space for extra clothes like thermals and sweatshirt
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the quick reply So you think I shouldn't get too tecnhical about it, right?! I have been reading so complicated and detailed stuff,buying a jacket appeared like rocket science!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2016)

No thinking comfortable and warmth should matter. But skis and snowboard or use and boots are more important technology i thinking. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2016)

For lower priced ski clothing, Columbia does a fine job.  Look for a shell that's got good water resistance (at least 10K, preferably 20K rating).  Pit zips and decent amount of pockets are good features to have.  I prefer buying something a little loose with room for layering vs. having something with lots of insulation.  That way I don't need a separate lighter coat for warmer days.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 29, 2016)

I would add you should have something that is waterproof, doesn't need to be Gore Tex (but it tends to be the best), and a powder skirt. These make a big difference with drafts under the jacket. Add Evo.com and Skis.com to the search websites. Also theclymb.com and peterglenn.com has good sales. Add in Ebates or Active Junky cash back and you can do quite alright.  Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JoannaSQ (Nov 30, 2016)

Perfect! I will investigate a bit and when I find sth I like I will post it here for some pro feedback! Thanks a lot prsboogie and deadheadskier  (Is it possible to mention someone in posts?!)


----------



## Abominable (Nov 30, 2016)

I agree with these guys - waterproof (GoreTex is a plus).  Lots of pockets, especially internal with a zipper.  I like a heavier weight jacket that is still a shell, if that makes sense.  Something thick, waterproof, windproof, but not flimsy like a windbreaker.

I have a Cabelas, similar to Columbia, got it at a discount cave or whatever.

One thing to add - a hood, especially one that will fit over a helmet, is very handy when riding the lift on a cold / windy / snowy / rainy day.

You should be able to get a great jacket for 100 - 125.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 1, 2016)

One piece of clothing that you don't want to skimp on is the first layer that you'll wear.  Cotton is worn in summer...for a reason.  It breathes but also one quality about cotton is that once damp or wet...it stays cool(in warm temperatures) and stays downright cold(in cooler/cold temperatures).  In skiing you're going to build up a little more heat and thus perspire a bit...that's why all skiers wear, what they call the wicking layer...of polyester with somekind of coating, polypropylene, silk/wool or somekind of combination...that will wick that perspiration off your skin where it'll hopefully evaporate outward, thus keeping your skin a lot drier....
I know I've wandered a bit away from the jacket, but I just thought I'd mention it if you haven't given it any thought, because you need to wear this layer...instead of something of cotton or ordinary clothing layer....


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 6, 2016)

You can always find good stuff at TJ Maxx.   They are the same company as Sierra Trading Post. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Dec 6, 2016)

bigbog said:


> One piece of clothing that you don't want to skimp on is the first layer that you'll wear.  Cotton is worn in summer...for a reason.  It breathes but also one quality about cotton is that once damp or wet...it stays cool(in warm temperatures) and stays downright cold(in cooler/cold temperatures).  In skiing you're going to build up a little more heat and thus perspire a bit...that's why all skiers wear, what they call the wicking layer...of polyester with somekind of coating, polypropylene, silk/wool or somekind of combination...that will wick that perspiration off your skin where it'll hopefully evaporate outward, thus keeping your skin a lot drier....
> I know I've wandered a bit away from the jacket, but I just thought I'd mention it if you haven't given it any thought, because you need to wear this layer...instead of something of cotton or ordinary clothing layer....



This is important to know as good thermal can be picked up cheap enough and makes an enormous difference


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 7, 2016)

Under Armor ColdGear works well for the base layer.


----------

